# Khám phá sơn bóng chống thấm cao cấp E-Hanapo



## sonecofive (30/7/21)

Bên cạnh màu sơn, cách trang trí thì một lớp sơn bóng với khả năng kháng khuẩn là một trong số những yếu tố giúp tăng tính thẩm mỹ cũng như bảo vệ sức khỏe cho gia đình của bạn. Thi công đủ bước, chọn đúng sản phẩm có chất lượng, trang trí tinh tế là những yếu tố chúng tôi muốn giới thiệu tới bạn ngày hôm nay.
*Chọn sơn bóng chất lượng đạt chuẩn*
Không phải bạn cứ nghe thấy sơn bóng là nghĩ đến nó là sản phẩm cao cấp. Bởi trên thị trường hiện nay hàng giả, hàng nhái rất nhiều gây khó khăn cho người tiêu dùng. Nhưng bạn yên tâm vì có chúng tôi ở đây giúp bạn.
Không chỉ đơn thuần là sơn bóng, đến với sơn bóng E-Hanapo bạn được trải nghiệm sản phẩm sơn bóng kháng khuẩn tích hợp 2 trong một. Vừa mang đến cho bạn lớp sơn bóng mịn cộng với đó là khả năng chống bám bụi, kháng khuẩn bề mặt vượt trội.





Chọn sơn bóng chất lượng đạt chuẩn​Bạn không cần phải lo lắng về những vết bẩn cứng đầu bám dính trên bề mặt. Hay phải khó chịu khi nấm mốc gây hỏng tường và đồ đạo. Hay cũng chẳng cần đau đầu lo lắng về vấn đề chống thấm. Tại sao lại không phải lo lắng hay quan tâm? Vì tất cả đã có Hanapo Silk bảo vệ bạn và ngôi nhà của bạn.
*Phối màu tinh tế và sang trọng*
Bạn đã có một sản phẩm chất lượng, độ tươi sáng cũng như sắc nét tốt, vì vậy chỉ cần bạn phối màu khéo léo một chút. Vậy là ngồi nhà của bạn đã trở nên tinh tế và đẹp lên rất nhiều rồi nhé. Một nguyên tắc phối màu bất biến giúp công trình của bạn luôn đẹp và thu hút đó là: 





Phối màu sơn tinh tế​
Nếu nền tường bạn chọn màu sáng thì nhất định các khu vực điểm nhấn hãy chọn màu tối để chúng bổ trợ cho nhau. Làm nổi bật các chi tiết của ngôi nhà
Và ngược lại nếu đã chọn nền màu tối thì hãy chọn màu sáng cho các chi tiết điểm nhấn để ngôi nhà trở nên sắc nét và không bị mất bố cục.
Đặc biệt hãy nhớ là tránh sử dụng quá 3 màu cho một không gian. Đây được xem như điều tối kỵ trong quá trình phối màu sơn nhà.
*Quá trình thi công đủ bước*
Khi đã chọn được sản phẩm chất lượng, phối màu tinh tế đáp ứng yêu cầu của bạn thì vấn đề thi công sẽ giúp sản phẩm bạn chọn phát huy hết tác dụng của nó. Không quá cầu kỳ trong quá trình thi công, nhưng muốn có chất lượng tốt bạn cần đảm bảo thi công theo đúng như hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất.
Không thể bỏ qua quy trình 5 bước sơn nhà đạt chuẩn như: làm sạch tường – bả bề mặt – sơn lót/sơn chống thấm – sơn phủ – kiểm tra lại bề mặt sau sơn. Đây là xem là một quy trình sơn nhà đạt chuẩn đảm bảo tuổi thọ cũng như chất lượng của lớp sơn.





Quá trình thi công đủ bước​Thời gian là vàng nhưng nếu nóng vội thì có thể bạn sẽ mất một khoản chi phí khá khá cho việc sơn sửa lại nhà. Bỏ qua bước, thi công không đạt chuẩn, lớp sơn không đạt chất lượng. Từ đó mà tuổi thọ lớp sơn hay ngôi nhà cũng giảm xuống. Hơn nữa chất lượng sơn sau thi công cũng sẽ không đạt được độ hoàn mỹ như khi thu công chuẩn.
*Vậy mua sơn bóng chất lượng ở đâu?*
Chắc hẳn đọc đến đây thì có rất nhiều người có suy nghĩ giống bạn. Vậy mua ở đâu sẽ mua được sản phẩm đúng chất lượng? Ngay sau đây chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu tới bạn địa điểm bán sơn bóng chống thấm Hanapo Silk an toàn và chất lượng.
Bạn muốn đến trực tiếp để mua hàng tại khu vực mình sinh sống; thì hãy cho chúng tôi biết bạn đang ở khu vực nào; thông qua việc liên hệ trực tiếp theo số hotline hoặc website của chúng tôi nhé. Chúng tôi sẽ gửi địa chỉ nhà phân phối uy tín tại khu vực đó cho bạn.
Ngoài ra nếu bạn ngại đi lại thì có thể đặt hàng online thông qua các phương thức sau:

Đặt hàng trực tiếp qua số hotline:0961849219
Đặt hàng và nghe tư vấn qua website: ecofive.com.vn hoặc Fanpage: sonecofive






Địa điểm mua sơn bóng chống thấm chất lượng
*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website: ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage:  sonecofive*​


----------



## Tiểu Bảo Ngọc (2/8/21)

Vậy là ngồi nhà của bạn đã trở nên tinh tế và đẹp lên rất nhiều rồi nhé.


----------



## sonecofive (4/8/21)

Tiểu Bảo Ngọc nói:


> Vậy là ngồi nhà của bạn đã trở nên tinh tế và đẹp lên rất nhiều rồi nhé.


Cảm ơn Ngọc nhé, Ngọc tiếp tục theo dõi bài viết của ECO FIVE nha. 
Ngoài ra bạn nhớ theo dõi mình trên Fanpage để cập nhật thông tin nhanh nhất nha:
*Website: ecofive.com.vn
Fanpage: sonecofive *


----------

